# What would be considered the old and new testament for violin?



## Schoenberg

The well tempered clavier and the 32 beethoven (piano) sonatas are considered the old and new testament of piano playing.
What would the old and new testament of violin playing be, if there is one?

I have a hunch that the 6 solo violin sonatas and partitas could be the old testament, but I don't know much about what the new testament could be.


----------



## nobilmente

The Six Sonatas by Ysaye?
The Paganini caprices?


----------

